# Van Diemans land



## pattern14 (Jul 13, 2013)

Not sure if anyone else from Tasmania uses this site, but I 've been hanging around the edges of it for a couple of years before Joining. I've always had an interest in WW2 experimentals and first generation jets, and this looks like a good place to talk about them. Hope to find out and share lots of info as time goes by, cheers


----------



## Wurger (Jul 13, 2013)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 13, 2013)

Welcome to the family mate!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 13, 2013)

Welcome.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 13, 2013)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 13, 2013)

Join in!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 13, 2013)

Welcome from England.


----------



## N4521U (Jul 13, 2013)

Welcome from Australia........................... hehehe............ just had to do it.

The old saw, an Aussie from Sydney in Hobart when someone asks "where are you from"? Answer, "Australia"!

Been to Tassie, and we love it there. Annie wants to live there. There's a great little delicious Pizza restaurant in Richmond, next to the pub on the main rd. I highly recommend the drive there, just for his pizza! 

So tell us where bouts in Tasmania!

Bill


----------



## Njaco (Jul 13, 2013)

I dunno about a Tasmanian devil but we have a Scottish devil around here. Be careful!

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 14, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 14, 2013)

G'day mate welcome aboard!


----------



## pattern14 (Jul 14, 2013)

Thanks for the welcome everyone; I'm just outside of Sheffield in Tassie north west. Always been a warbird buff, but never really got involved in forums and such. I've been building near scale R/C Luftwaffe X planes for years, and fly them with my sons' pretty regularly. Not really that interested in standard Luftwaffe planes such as Bf 109's, Ju 88 etc, but really keen on the first generation Jets and experimentals. Currently own and fly an Arado Ar234, Me 163 Komet, he 162, and 3 me 262's. Working on a Heinkel He 280 and Focke wulf Ta 152 at present, but they are still a few months off from being completed. I'm hoping to get some factual info on the Ta 152, so I might try and find a thread on it somewhere, all the best cheers


----------



## subkraft (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi pattern 14.
I'm in Launceston.....(which is in Northern Tasmania for those 'off - island')
Those models sound really interesting.......


----------



## Readie (Jul 15, 2013)

subkraft said:


> Hi pattern 14.
> I'm in Launceston.....(which is in Northern Tasmania for those 'off - island')
> Those models sound really interesting.......



Small world. My family emigrated to Tas in 1960 and we lived in Ulverstone.
Are apples as important to the Tas economy as they used to be?
John


----------



## Airframes (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm going to the Large Scale Model Aircraft Rally at RAF Museum Cosford this coming weekend. Lots of BIG models flying, including a 1/5th scale Vulcan. I'll be posting a report and pics very soon after the event. If there's any Luftwaffe jets stuff, i'll try to get some shots.


----------



## subkraft (Jul 16, 2013)

No....the apples are long gone. Everything changed with the European Common Market.....
It's all forestry, tourism and totally out there private art museums now....(google MONA).


----------



## Readie (Jul 16, 2013)

Ah, it was a while ago. The EU has been a mixed blessing for us as New Zealand lamb and Australian fruit was on everyones table. I'm afraid that European meat apples are not quite as good...
Personally, I think we shate on you guys joining the EU, but that's another subject.
We spent a lot of time around Cradle mountain and Zeehan.
Thanks to google earth I can 'walk' around Ulverstone and where we lived in Marion Street.
Cheers
John


----------



## pattern14 (Jul 20, 2013)

I have not been able to get this site up since last week; looks like it is working again now. I'm at work, so I'll post in my lunch break if I get the chance, cheers


----------

